# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Anyone have any ideas on this lady?

## Angela

I think she could be a number of things. I'm more interested in the typology. 





As a young woman...

----------


## TardisBlue

I know who she is, and I don't know about typology so I'll just ask, regardless of her actualy origins, what do you think she could be?

----------


## Duarte

South of France, I think. Beautiful lady.

----------


## Carlos

It would seem to me as a gatherer and farmer

----------


## TardisBlue

> South of France, I think. Beautiful lady.


She could be, especially in the first pic. She looks more British to me in the last pic (especially her skin/complexion).

----------


## mitty

Southern French, but then in the third picture she look_s_ Irish. What a lovely face.

----------


## Angela

I thought you would probably know her Tardis Blue. :)

She's Michelle Fairley, an Irish actress. She was in Game of Thrones, among other things. They made her red-haired for that role.



I do think she could easily be French, however, of the Alexandra Lamy type, although Lamy has smaller eyes. It's only in the third picture that I think she looks Irish, and she looked more Irish when she was younger.



I'm partial to these kind of looks because other than the color of the eyes and the dyed hair, it's as if my mother came back to life when I look at Lamy. God, I wish I had inherited my mother's cheekbones. She also had that amazing set of the eyes that Michelle Fairley has, with that beautiful eyebone. I didn't get that either.  :Sad: 

I saw in the Wiki article that she has a brother who is a politician. I was amazed when I saw his picture. Other than the fact that Lamy's nose is a bit bigger, he's my mother's father to the nth degree. It's kind of eerie.

Tardis, do you know if the family is Southern French? Is the Lamy surname from there?

I really am interested in more anthropological descriptions, but they're not my forte. This certainly isn't the oval faced, soft featured Gracile Med type, although that's how the body can be described. 



There are some Italian women of that approximate type in Liguria and Toscana of whom I'm aware, but none of them are as close as my mother.

Valentina Arrighetti-volleyball player-close maybe to one of them or not?


Cristina Chirichella-likewise



One of our Miss Liguria's maybe, for Lamy, but her face is too long and narrow.


Or maybe Angela Brambati for an Italianate version?


Wait...
Enrica Guidi


The cheekbones aren't high enough and the color of the eyes is off, but...


We have a lot of girls with that face shape combined with that long nose and those kinds of eyes, but somehow a bit softer than a Michelle Fairley or Lamy, although perhaps that's the difference in age. As I said, it's not, I think, the Gracile Med look. These are all Miss Ligurias, although they may have some ancestry from elsewhere.

----------


## Carlos

Somehow it reminded me of Samantha Vallejo-Nájera, although the other one now has the cheekbones done

----------


## Angela

> Somehow it reminded me of Samantha Vallejo-Nájera, although the other one now has the cheekbones done


I see it too. :) It's a similar type.

----------


## TardisBlue

> Tardis, do you know if the family is Southern French? Is the Lamy surname from there?


She was born near Paris, but I couldn't find info on her parents' origins. They might have ancestors from an other region. The Lamy surname is most common in Jura (mid-East France, close to Switzerland) and Indre (centre). The politician guy is her cousin.

Her parents (grabbed from a genealogy website): 


Lamy means friend, and might be a sobriquet for 'lover'.

----------


## bigsnake49

I pegged her as a Celtic type, not necessarily Irish, so she could be Galician, Northwest France (close to Spain), Wales, Northeast Italy.

----------


## Joey37

I was going to say Irish, simply because she reminds me of my aunt, who is of Irish descent.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

She looks Jewish a bit with some French admixture

----------

